# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Программа для поиска дискографий

## WebsiTeam

Вот решил выложить прогу своего изготовления. Сам уже пользуюсь не первый год, может кому еще пригодиться, тем более бесплатная.
Программа позволяет получить достаточно полные дискографии практически всех более или менее популярных групп и музыкальных исполнителей.  
Данные формирутся из freedb.org - одной из самых больших в мире баз данных о выпущенных компакт-дисках. Дискографии выводятся на дисплей в удобном для просмотра виде.  
Вот скриншот:



Основные возможности: 
- поиск данных по наименованию группы или альбома;  
- наглядный вывод дискографий в виде каталога, структуризированного по названиям исполнителей, альбомов, композиций; 
- сохранение результатов поиска (дискографий) на диске; 
- экспорт списка дискографий в формат rtf (MS Word). 

Каталоги можно просматривать и объединять с другими уже имеющимися дискографиями. 

Имеется версия для PoketPC на WinCE (WM2003, WM5, WM6). Удобно пользоваться в магазине при покупке неизвестного CD или в компании блеснуть эрудицией за рюмкой чая :) 

*Мой сайт:* http://www.websiteam.com (там, правда на английском, никак на русский перевести не соберусь).
*ОС:* Windows 2000/XP/Vista/Server 2003/Server 2008/Seven.
*Интерфейс:* Английский. (И так все понятно).
*Лицензия:* Бесплатно.
*Размер:* 564 кБ.

*Ссылки на закачку:*

Версия для ПК - http://websiteam.com/files/fdbgrabber218.zip (178 кб).
Версия для покета - http://websiteam.com/files/fdbmobile.zip (174 кб).
Версия для настольного ПК - самая последняя (2.18), на самом сайте ссылка на версию 2.16 (устранены некоторые ошибки интерфейса, кроме того она не требует установки, можно запускать с флешки). 

На этом же сайте есть еще пара моих программ, может заинтересует кого нибудь, тогда и по ним описание закину.

----------

